# Bells and collectibles can no longer be used to purchase items worth real money



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2015)

As of our June 2015 Bell Tree Direct rule change, bells and collectibles can no longer be used to purchase items representative of real money.



> Do not post about trading the following:
> 
> *Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money, gift cards, or items representative of real money.*
> *Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money, gift cards, or items representative of real money.*
> ...



We've broadened this rule to lessen the influence of real money on our bell and collectible systems  By doing so, we hope to make these features more enjoyable to use at The Bell Tree.


----------

